# Netzwerk mit WinXP und Router Netgear RP114



## reinerxp (24. August 2003)

Hallo Leute, mein Problem ist folgendes, ich habe zwei Computer, auf dem einen Läuft Win 98 und auf dem anderen WinXP. Der mit Win 98 funktioniert einwandfrei über den Router Netgear RP114. Der mit dem Win XP (Profesional) wählt sich einfach nicht ins Internet ein. Normalerweise gebe ich die IP-Adresse des Routers im Internetexplorer ein und dann habe ich die Seite des Netgearrouters, da komme ich aber schon nicht hin,  ins Internet schon gar nicht. Er schreibt mir immer wieder, ich soll die Netzwerkeinstellung überprüfen. Das versuche ich aber schon seit 3Tg. und weiß nicht mehr weiter. Was mir noch auffällt ist, daß wenn ich etwas vom WinXP Rechner sende, flakern alle 4Ports mit der Status-LED gleich, ich glaube, daß das schon nicht richtig ist. Währe für jede Hilfe dankbar. Grüße Reiner


----------



## won_gak (24. August 2003)

Überprüfe die XP Netzwerkeinstellungen. Ist ein wenig kompliziert, da zu stark vereinfacht.

Sieh nach, ob du irgendwo feste IP Adressen eingetragen hast. Wenn der Router über einen WINS oder DNS Server verfügt kannst du die Netzwerkeinstellungen auf automatisch stellen.

Du musst auf jeden Fall zusehen, dass du im selben Subnetz bist.

IP 192.168.0.1
SN 255.255.0.0

und

IP 192.221.0.2
SN 255.255.0.0

erreichen sich nicht.


----------



## reinerxp (24. August 2003)

Danke erst mal, für die schnelle Antwort. Habe es überprüft, bin im gleichem Subnetz SN 255.255.0.0 und IP 192.168.0.1 im XP-Rechner. Der Router zeigt mir auch an, daß er den Rechner gefunden hat. (mit der MAC-Adress und den Rechnernamen) aber er verbindet mich trotzdem nicht. Was auch, für mich zumindest, komisch ist, wenn ich auf die Netzwerkeinstellung im System gehe, zeigt er mir keine gesendeten Bits an. (und auch keine Empfangene) Grüße aus dem Süden, Reiner 
P.S.: Der Router verfügt über WINS und DNS.


----------



## won_gak (24. August 2003)

Dann lass den WINS Server laufen (oder DHCP). Dann stellst du bei XP die automatische Adresszuweisung ein. Dann sollte es eigentlich gehen.

Wichtig ist, dass du unter den Netzwerkeinstellungen den Router als Gateway angibst. Du siehst dann auch eine Netzwerkverknüpfung "Internet Gateway"


----------



## reinerxp (26. August 2003)

Hallo, habe das ganze nochmal Probiert, funktioniert alles irgendwie nicht.
Als Automatische IP-Adresse bekomme ich : 169.254.203.147 vom Router zugewiesen. Die Pings funktionieren auch. Wenn ich das ganze Manuell eingebe, dann findet der Router den Rechner gar nicht mehr. Ich habe auch noch eine Frage zu dem TCP/IP Protokoll. In den Eigenschaften von Lan-Verbindung ist nur das Protokoll : Internetprotokoll (TCP/IP), beim XP-Rechner. Beim WIN98 ist zusätzlich ein Protokoll TCP/IP-"Name Netzwerkkarte". Ich hätte versucht das Protokoll zu instalieren, aber ich kann es nicht, da mir WindowsXP nicht vorschlägt. Ich kann auch das TCP/IP Protokoll nicht löschen und dann nochmal Instalieren, das geht auch nicht. Mitlerweile weiß ich auch nicht mehr was ich machen soll. Netgear hat mir auch nicht weiterhelfen können, da sie einfach sagen, an der Hardware von Router liegt es nicht, die Pings kommen richtig an und somit liegt das Problem nicht bei Netgear, sondern wo anders. Auch nicht schlecht nach einer Std. Hotline-Nr....... Ich hoffe es hat noch jemand einen Vorschlag. 
Grüße an alle, vom sonnigen Süden, Reiner


----------



## Sinac (26. August 2003)

Das mit dem TCP/IP->Netzwerkkarte ist schon ok, das sind die Bindungen, die werden bei XP nicht angezeigt.
Gehe mal etwas systematischer vor:

Ping von Win98 -> Router ?
Ping von WinXP -> Router ?
Einwahl Router Inet?
Webinterface von Win98 -> Router?
Webinterface von WinXP -> Router?
Harware (Kabel) ok?
Gateway richtig eingetragen?
Firewall am laufen?
Subnet ok (wirds wohl bei DHCP)
...

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## reinerxp (27. August 2003)

Hallo, habe es probiert mit dem Ping. Win98 funktioniert. Bei WinXP bekomme ich immer Zeitüberschreitung. Kann weder der Router noch den anderen Rechner (Win98) anpingen.  Wenn ich es auf Autom.  Adresszuweisung mache,  gehts nicht und manuell wenn ich es eintrage, gehts auch nicht. Grüße Reiner


----------



## reinerxp (30. August 2003)

Hallo Leute, als erstes wollte ich mich mal bedanken für die Ratschläge. Habs jetzt geschafft, es geht alles so wie ich es haben will. (und auch sein soll) Wenn´s jemanden Interssiert, es war der  DSL-Treiber von T-Online. Ich wußte nicht, daß bei WinXP schon einer daruf ist und zu sehen ist auch nur einer, in den Eigenschaften. Alles gelöscht was mit dem Netzwerk zu tun hat und dann wieder neu Installiert, das wars...
MfG Reiner


----------

